# Venice, La



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

I finally got around to downloading the pics from our trip to Venice back in October. We fished with one of Greg Dini's guides. We didn't catch the big fish we were hoping for, but I did catch my first red on a fly and my son caught his first LA redfish. The water was high and the fish were pushed way back in the marshes which made for some tough fishing, but we still managed to boat 7 or 8 fish before getting our trip cut short by a thunder storm. We had plenty more shots at fish, but I was trying to let my 9 year old have first shot with the spinning reel. If you didn't hit the fish when you first saw it they would just sink back into the deeper water. It was a great time and I hope to go back one day in the winter when the big bulls get in there.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I WANT TO DO THAT!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice. I'm flyfishing the LA marsh next month near Grand Isle. My first trip over there. I'm very excited.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

thats one happy son.nice job!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Your son looks like he's an ole hand at it!! 

We fished with Greg Dini and Miles LaRose last spring break and had a blast. My sons kicked my butt, I fished with Greg and they with Miles. 

Both great guides.

Great pics and thanks.

Pete A.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Pete A. said:


> Your son looks like he's an ole hand at it!!
> 
> We fished with Greg Dini and Miles LaRose last spring break and had a blast. My sons kicked my butt, I fished with Greg and they with Miles.
> 
> ...


He's caught his fair share of fish for sure, and love to catch those redfish. I'm more of a trout guy, but it's hard to beat a redfish on a fly rod. Fun stuff.

I can't remember the name of the guide we fished with, but he was great with Seth. He opted to go for more fish instead of bigger fish with Seth on board which was the way to go for him.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

your guide looks like Al Keller. I fished with him one day this past November. We fished what he called the "Wagon Wheel".

Joe


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

Are those guides associated with The Venice Lodge?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I called Greg Dini and he booked us with Al Keller and Miles LaRose. You can find them on the web but if you book them through Dini then they want you to book them via Dini each time.

Joe


----------

